# 24-70 2.8 L II summary of defects



## tron (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

having heard of so many issues with Canon's 24-70 f/2.8L II I thought of issuing a poll.

This is the first time I create one so apologies if I have missed something.

I assumed that no one would have more than 1 issue so as to prevent someone from voting both no issues and something else.

Any comments/suggestions are welcome


----------



## tron (Feb 26, 2014)

I will start with my vote. My 24-70 2.8 L II seems OK ... for now.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 28, 2014)

I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

So far, so good...the only 'defect' is when I forget to unlock the zoom lock switch, if I use it ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> So far, so good...the only 'defect' is when I forget to unlock the zoom lock switch, if I use it ;D



Ditto…except that I don't think I've ever engaged the zoom lock.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > So far, so good...the only 'defect' is when I forget to unlock the zoom lock switch, if I use it ;D
> ...


I've done it by accident about half a dozen times, but have used it when traveling over rough roads and on a nasty prop-plane flight. Canon says it's supposed to protect the AF when traveling.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Canon says it's supposed to protect the AF when traveling.



How does locking the zoom barrel from extending protect the AF?


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Canon says it's supposed to protect the AF when traveling.
> ...


I'm not sure, and will have to look for the source, but I know I read a CPN article or something where they say that the locking mechanism was designed to protect the lens while in transit. Most people assumed it was to lock it closed, but apparently that's not the case. I can't seem to find it at the moment but will keep looking...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's one reference I found (from the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Press Release), but I know I read it in an interview with one of Canon's engineers or product specialists as well:



> A new Zoom Lock lever also enables photographers to lock the zoom position at the extreme wide end to prevent damage to the lens in transit


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's one reference I found (from the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Press Release), but I know I read it in an interview with one of Canon's engineers or product specialists as well:
> 
> 
> 
> > A new Zoom Lock lever also enables photographers to lock the zoom position at the extreme wide end to prevent damage to the lens in transit



Preventing damage to the lens I get…just not how it would specifically protect the AF group and/or motor.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one reference I found (from the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Press Release), but I know I read it in an interview with one of Canon's engineers or product specialists as well:
> ...


If I remember, it was something about premature wear from the lens moving around/vibrating and I think it was something their war photographers had complained about. It might have been in one of their videos...I wish I could remember because it surprised me. The lens manual and every other thing says that the lock switch is just to keep the lens closed while walking around, but the press release and this other source said otherwise. I'll keep looking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'll keep looking.



Thanks!


----------



## tron (Feb 28, 2014)

docsmith said:


> I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....


Sorry for that, I was trying to find a way to avoid inconsistency (say select both a problem and no problem) but I guess some inconsistency is inevitable. For example someone may had a faulty lens which returned to get another. They could select the specific problem but then the 100% correct would be to select both.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 28, 2014)

tron said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....
> ...



Hey, no problem. I am actually glad that you did the poll. It is interesting. Lensrentals states that all lenses have a "3% out of box" problem rate. So it will be interesting to see how close the 24-70II gets to the ~97% mark of people not having issues.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 2, 2014)

I am on my fifth copy. It clicks...sometimes...other times not. I don't care anymore.

I have extended warranty, so if it breaks it breaks and I'll either get it repaired for free or have it replaced. 


At least this copy doesn't have a decentered element.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 2, 2014)

docsmith said:


> I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....


 
In past years, it was common for some of the better glasses to have bubbles. Some glasses with highly desirable optical properties couldn't be heated to a high enough temperate to become fully fluid so that bubbles would naturally escape. At one time bubbles were even viewed by some as a mark of quality. Now glass technology has advanced, and sometimes platinum crucibles are used, so bubbles are no more. One or a few small bubbles will have negligible effect on your images.

I think you've been had by a troll.


So I guess your tally is 0.


----------



## entlassen (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think this poll is very useful.

First of all, the original thread of the clicking zoom at http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15231.0 was made back in June 2013. That was 9 months ago. Many of the people who reported that they had a problem on that 15 page (!!!) thread are probably not going to report on this poll just b/c it comes so late.

Second and more importantly, most people who get a clicking or defective lens exchange it back to the store over and over again until they get a non-defective one. There are many people who have exchanged at least once, and there are even stories in these threads of people exchanging 5-8 times until they got a good copy. Yet if they came to this poll, they would have to select the "no problem" option, because that's what they have now. The poll would not capture the fact that they sent back multiple bad copies.

The poll question of "Do you have a problem" is therefore useless. More useful would be "Have you ever received a copy that had a problem", but even this question would be inadequate because it would not accurately represent somebody who exchanged 5 lenses until they got a good one. So the most useful poll question would be "If you bought a 24-70mm 2.8L II, how many defective copies have you received and exchanged/returned", with options 0 [received good copy first time], 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7+.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....
> ...



We've come a long way since bubbles were a sign of quality glass. I'd certainly consider a bubble in an element to be a defect, regardless of impact on IQ. It would be unacceptable in a $150 40/2.8, it's even more unacceptable in a $2,000 L-series lens.


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2014)

entlassen said:


> I don't think this poll is very useful.



You didn't bother to read did you?



tron said:


> Hello,
> 
> having heard of so many issues with Canon's 24-70 f/2.8L II I thought of issuing a poll.
> 
> ...





tron said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....
> ...



Plus, you can always make a better poll...

Anyway this is not an enumeration of all 24-70 lenses faults in the world anyway...
It is just an unscientific poll to give us an idea of 24-70 faults (among the people who select to participate)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2014)

My 24-70 II was from very 1st patch - NO ISSUE so far.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I had one lens with a bubble and then different lenses with clicking when I tried to buy this lens last fall. Since I could only vote once, I voted for the bubble....
> ...



I almost kept the lens with the bubble. It was great in every other way. The rationale for returning it was pretty simple, 1) shouldn't have a bubble, and 2) I know me, and if I were to ever sell the lens, I'd let any potential buyer know that there was a bubble in the front element, which could kill the resale value. So, I do not regret my action. It had nothing to do with trolls.

But I did receive 4 other copies of the lens with the clicking sound, so no, even if you discount the bubble lens, my tally is not 0.


----------

